# wish i knew the man



## steeley (Jun 28, 2011)

ITO, MARTIN LLOYD April 21, 1917 to June 23, 2011 Lloyd Ito of Encanto passed away peacefully at 94 years of age. Lloyd was born in Oakland, CA. His father was from Japan and mother from Hawaii. They came to San Diego in the early 1920s. Lloyd graduated from San Diego High School and worked with his father, Yenkichi, growing and selling vegetables. Even though he was a U.S. citizen, after World War II broke out, his family was uprooted and interned to Poston, AZ. At the Poston Internment Camp, he volunteered for the Army's 442nd Regimental Combat Team, an all Japanese American Combat Infantry Team, joining Canon Company as a radio operator. In Europe his distinguished service, courage, initiative and devotion to his injured comrades earned him the Bronze Star for Valor and the Purple Heart. At war's end, Lloyd returned to San Diego and continued farming. He soon married Emiko, his wife of 65 years, and together they raised a family of four. In addition to his wife, Lloyd is survived by Mike (Rhonda), Robert (Edna), George (Carol), and Marlene (Steve Mishler); grandchildren, Amy Mallery, Brianne Jordan, Todd Christensen, Derek Ito, Bobby Ito, Taylor Mishler, and Travis Mishler; and four great-grandchildren Matthew Jordan, Maryn Jordan, Luke Mallery, and Jacob Mallery. Lloyd enjoyed ballroom dancing, extended Baja fishing trips, ocean and lake fishing, woodworking, making and sharpening knives and volunteering for the Blind Recreation Center. A Celebration of Life will be held Thursday, June 30th, 10:30 a.m. at Pioneer Ocean View United Church of Christ, 2550 Fairfield, San Diego, CA 92110. Reception and luncheon to follow immediately in the Fellowship Hall. Burial will be Friday, July 1st, at 10:30 a.m. at Mount Hope Cemetery, 3751 Market Street. In lieu of flowers, the family is requesting that donations be made to the Sharp HospiceCare Fund at Grossmont Hospital Foundation, PO Box 158, La Mesa, CA 91944-9942 or visit online www.sharp.com/foundation, click on "Grossmont Hospital Foundation," and "Donate Now


Hero and knife maker my kind of guy.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 29, 2011)

His charity of choice is called "Sharp"? That's the icing on the cake!


----------



## mhlee (Jun 29, 2011)

One more 442nd veteran passes away. Those guys are true American heroes.


----------



## Ichi (Jun 29, 2011)

mhlee said:


> One more 442nd veteran passes away. Those guys are true American heroes.


YES THEY ARE !
GO FOR BROKE 442 :thumbsup2:
Have you seen American Pastime? One of my favorite movies.


----------



## mhlee (Jun 29, 2011)

No. Is that the movie about baseball in the internment camps?

Several of my friends were involved with Hanashi, the oral history project for the 442 veterans and the Go For Broke Foundation.

I just cook at the MIS/442 Annual Steakbake here in LA.


----------



## Ichi (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes that is the one, the ending is really nice.
I also have Come See The Paradise which has, the documentary Rabbit In The Moon. I have been studying that part of history, I found so many documents sadly I do not have the time right now to continue as I would like. I have them all saved and I even found the original registry for Tule Lake Sep 42 - July 44.

I would find cooking for the 442 an Honor :thumbsup2:


----------



## steeley (Jun 30, 2011)

The 442nd Regimental Combat Team (Japanese: &#31532;442&#36899;&#38538;&#25126;&#38360;&#22243 of the United States Army, was an all Japanese American unit. They fought primarily in Europe during World War II, beginning in 1944.[2] The families of many of its soldiers were subject to internment. The 442nd was a self-sufficient fighting force, and fought with uncommon distinction in Italy, southern France, and Germany. The unit became the most highly decorated regiment in the history of the United States armed forces, including 21 Medal of Honor recipients. The motto of the 442nd Regimental Combat Team was Go for Broke.


----------



## steeley (Jun 30, 2011)

IT has always interest me have what is said in a paragraph of your life at the end.
being from San Diego where a lot of young men came through during there service to are country .
I have a great respect for them.


----------

